# 1906 Minneapolis cycle path license tag



## Balloontyre (Dec 31, 2021)

Removed from a bike I sold a few years back that originally came from Minnesota.  This was mounted to the lower front fork blade,  it's in great shape. The tag insert is paper I think.
After looking at pictures,  didn't notice with naked eye...
I thought the frame is plated but might have been painted or washed with color, dunno? I noticed silver color on tag itself similar to frame.
Shipping is $8 to lower 48, cash PP friends.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 31, 2021)

$30


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 31, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> $30



No Deal, thank you.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Dec 31, 2021)

Insert is probably celluloid, an early type of plastic. I'll bump you up to $52.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2022)

Mike Rosseau said:


> Insert is probably celluloid, an early type of plastic. I'll bump you up to $52.



No Deal, thank you.


----------

